# Perspektiven



## SegFault (2. Jan 2010)

Nun bin ich beim experimentieren mit Perspektiven. Das ganze klappt auch soweit ganz gut. Ich habe zwei Perspektiven zu dem Projekt hinzu gefügt mit einen bestimmten namen und icon. Zwischen denen kann ich auch wählen. Aber in meiner Anwendung sind noch zwei Perspektiven welche <Perspective> und <Testperspective> heißen. Eine der beiden wirklich angebotenen Perspektiven heißt auch Testperspective aber eben ohne <> und die ist noch zusätzlich da. Woher kommen diese beiden Mysteriösen <> Perspektiven und wie krieg ich sie weg, dass ich nur meine wirklich angebotenen Perspektiven habe.


----------



## SegFault (3. Jan 2010)

Keiner ne Idee woher die anderen Perspektiven kommen bzw wie ich sie wegkriege? Meine Idee ist wohl, das ich den aktuellen Workbench status beim beenden Speichere. Die Perspektiven sind wohl noch aus allerersten Testzeiten wo ich noch keine Spezielle Perspektive definiert hab, wie ich sie wegbekomme weiss ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## SegFault (4. Jan 2010)

Wirklich so gar keine Ideen? Würde nur ungern die Perspektiven deaktivieren da ich Sie für sehr sinnvoll halte. Musste erstmal herausfinden wie ich bei Eclipse eigene Perspektiven wieder lösche. Das geht ja auch nur über die Eigenschaften, dort ist unter Perspectives eine Fenster bei dem ich "Nicht Standard" Perspektiven löschen kann. Wenn ich wüsste wie ich dieses Standardisierte Fenster per RCP öffnen könnte wäre mir geholfen. Zusätzlich wäre die Info noch sinnvoll wie ich durch alle verfügbaren Perspektiven Blättern kann? Ggf kann ich die auch direkt programmtechnisch löschen.


----------



## Sonecc (4. Jan 2010)

gibts hier im forum schon ein thema zu.. weiß nun aber leider nicht, wie das heißt


----------



## SegFault (4. Jan 2010)

Hab was gefunden, dort drinnen heißt es das es über das Preference Page geht. Das hab ich auch schon gemacht. Aber meine komplette Preference Page ist leer, dort sind auch keine Perspektiven einstellungen drinnen. Mehr hab ich leider nicht gefunden.

Zusätzlich hab ich bemerkt das ich die Perspektiven nicht anpassen kann (Keine Menüs Aktivieren oder Deaktiveren der OK Button funktioniert dort nicht).

Zumindest hab ich was gefunden wie ich die Perspectives Preference Page einfüge

```
<extension point="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages">
        <page name="%PreferencePages.Editors"
                  category="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Workbench"

class="org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.EditorsPreferencePage"
                   id="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Editors">
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.editing"/>
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.tabs"/>
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.editors"/>
    </page>
    <page name="%PreferencePages.Perspectives"
            category="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Workbench"

class="org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.PerspectivesPreferencePage"
            id="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Perspectives">
        <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.appearance"/>
        <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.perspectives"/>
    </page>
    <page name="%PreferencePages.Views"
            category="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Workbench"
            class="org.eclipse.ui.ExtensionFactory:appearancePreferencePage"
            id="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Views">
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.appearance"/>
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.themes"/>
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.tabs"/>
    </page>
    <page category="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Workbench"
            class="org.eclipse.ui.ExtensionFactory:keysPreferencePage"
            id="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Keys"
            name="%PreferencePages.Keys">
         <keywordReference id="org.eclipse.ui.ide.keys"/>
    </page>
    <page class="org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.EmptyPreferencePage"
            id="org.eclipse.ui.preferencePages.Workbench"
            name="%PreferencePages.Workbench"/>
</extension>
```

Die oben gemachten einstellung im plugin.xml an der richtigen Stelle fügen diverse Eclipse Preference Pages hinzu. Dummerweise kann ich meine Perspektive immer noch nicht anpassen. (Menüs ein uns ausblenden)


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2010)

Um Perspektiven los zu werden die nicht mehr existieren reicht ein Löschen/Wechseln des Workspaces.


----------

